
Travis County approves purchase of $8M paper-trail voting system - em3rgent0rdr
https://www.mystatesman.com/news/local-govt--politics/travis-county-approves-purchase-paper-trail-voting-system/3sGRBQijMuh0NEW5QD6WUJ/
======
em3rgent0rdr
Seems there were trying to do find a vendor which would do an open-source
implementation of the end-to-end verifiable STAR-Vote system, but couldn't
find a vendor last year who was willing to open-source the code. So the
country instead went with a vendor which while maybe not as good as STAR-Vote,
it still would at least produce a verifiable paper trail, and they will do
statistical audits of the electronic vote with the paper copies so could be
reasonably sure the electronic count was not tampered.

